# 696G - power outlet in bedroom



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Wonder if anyone can help : I've written to Autotrail about this but no response as yet.

I've got a 696G. In the bedroom area is a combined 12V and 240V power outlet. Next to the 12V outlet it's screenprinted "max 120W". However, there's a clear sticker across the top of the whole socket unit which says "max 4A".

Now, on 12V, max 4A would be max 48W output, so inconsistent with the screenprinted warning.

So does it mean the 240V outlet is limited to 4A (i.e. c1KW), or does the 4A apply to the 12V as well, meaning that regardless of the rating of the socket, the wiring to it is only rated at 4A.

Any ideas? My television's plugged into the 12V and is 35W, but I wouldn't mind also running an extension to the garage below to power a cool box, which runs at 40W. OK if the 12V outlet is 120W, but not if it's 4A...

Paul


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

The "4 Amp" is for the 240 socket ,would be my guess 

4 Amp for 12v is far to low . 

I run a 3 way splittler (for tv and chargers)and a wire to the garage for the cool box for my Combined socket and never had a blown fuse yet


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

UUUmmm well.. my view is... 12volt socket might have a fuse backing that and proventing you useing more than 4 amps which is a little uncommon, but it may well be correct. The main socket if its directley conected to the mains hook up via a RCD / fuse unit you would only be limited to the supply current of the Hook up, ie 5amps, 7 amps, 10 amps and 16 amps just for example. I might also say if the lable says 4 amps might you have a inverter conected to the leasure battery? if so thats a very limiting thing.... I'm sorry to be not more exact but I can't see your installation. Now the extention to the garage I have done that as well from a near by 12 volt supply and use it for a second fridge unit... I hope that helps you a little


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Rosbotham,
I used to have a 696G and I wouldn't be sure on this. You could contact Sargents who supply all the electrics for advice. They are very helpful. 
[email protected]

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Just to answer my own question, in case anyone searches on this in the future.

I've had a reply from Sargeant. It seems the max 4A does apply to the 12V, and should have been covering up the max 120W label. It isn't the fusing that's the issue, nor the rating of the wire (which is 10A), but because it's a long length, there are concerns about voltage drop. So it's possible to exceed the 4A limit, but voltage will drop to the degree of making 12V TVs unhappy (and that socket is particularly designed for fitting TV in bedroom area).

Paul


----------

